# Smoker King



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Went out yesterday and did some trolling offshore. Had a lot of knock downs but was only able to pull this stud up. The Kings were going crazy in the nasty weather.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice king!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good one! Congrats!


----------



## wirecrimper (Jun 2, 2016)

nice king man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That'll make ALOT of dip!!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm with Jason, it's dip time !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Not bad. About 9 days too early, could have been a contender in the BL King Mack tourney!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a big boy!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice one. kings love this type of weather.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Perfect for the smoker!
Thanks for sharing & Catch 'em up.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

jaster said:


> Not bad. About 9 days too early, could have been a contender in the BL King Mack tourney!!


Thanks yall for the nice comments. I will be in the BL tourney and will for sure go to the same spot to troll. It was a good contour line, and I had never seen so many kings slashing the water and skying as I did that afternoon. The last fish I lost had to be 50 +. it smoked about 300 yards of line off the reel and had no intention of stopping.

And I will turn a lot of it into dip :thumbup:


----------

